# Halters



## crackerjackjack (Dec 31, 2007)

I have had a terrible time with halters. I bought a couple of rope halters off of the internet. They fit my donks but the rope that was used is so small I am afraid of it cutting them. I don't leave halters on my babies. I tried every size I could find, I finally found that the weanling fits the best, but I am having trouble getting new holes in the halter. The strap around the neck is took long, but would fit if I could make a new hold. These halters are nylon. I have used scissors, a screw driver, a golf tee and a steak knife. But once you take whatever you are using out of the hole, the hole is gone again.

I have even looked for a hole punch, but the only thing we have in our area is for leather. Tried it, didn't work.

Do they make halters just for minis? Does anyone have an answer?


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow, sounds like you've had a hard time with halters!! I bought mine from the store at Miniature Donkey Talk Magazine Website

The guy (Mike I think?) was VERY helpful in answering my questions I e-mailed him about. I am still using the weanling halters and hope they'll fit ok until Spring. Actually we've been kinda lazy about halter "work" this winter



I would e-mail them first, give them your wish list (sizes etc) and they can help you pick out the right sizes for your donks. Our local sale barn sells mini horse halters when they have the mini donkey sale but I've heard some say that the fit on them just isn't quite right for a mini donkey. Good luck!



Oh, and the leads that go with their halters (on the miniature donkey talk magazine website) are nice too


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 31, 2007)

When I need to put extra holes in Nylon, I use heat. You could try a soldering iron, I suppose. I clamp a large nail in a pair of Vise Grips, heat it in a candle flame, and melt my way through. Not the fastest way, (nor safest, I'm sure!) but the hole won't fray or close up. Just be sure to be in a well ventilated area, 'cause it stinks to high heaven!


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 31, 2007)

I like Mike at the donkey magazine, he even called me right back once because I had him mixed up






...

Mine don't wear their halters very much but the fit is wonderful...because I guess they are for a donkey OH! OH!

So I strongly suggest trying their halters!!


----------



## Alex (Dec 31, 2007)

To make a hole in the nylon, use a hot nail as someone said.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 1, 2008)

Halters for Donks are horrible for a good fit





I am glad to read that "Donkey Talk" halters are good and that Mike is helpful





I need to give him a call


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you all for your advice. I will give Mike a call and order halters from him.

Happy New Year to you all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

